# 18.5 HP Briggs and Stratton



## cooter2506 (Sep 3, 2009)

Engine model number is 31Q777. I changed the oil and after a few times mowing the yard it started to leak oil out of fuel pump. Replaced fuel pump, still does it. It also has oil comming from dipstick tube. While engine is running and you remove dipstick it sprays oil every where. We tore it down and adjusted valves, check breather tube, and breather reed. All look good. Any sugestions. This thing has only 191 hrs on it. About 20 hrs of that is leaving key on, LOL. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Never remove the dipstick from a running engine! Make sure the engine is not overfull of oil. You may want to remove the oil breather and make sure the drain is not plugged and that the valve is working. A blown head gasket could also be the cause of your problem.


----------

